# Install Firefox Themes Offline



## topgear (Aug 30, 2007)

There are so many nice & beautiful firefox themes scattered all over
the internet. You install a firefox theme while you are online & later
loose everything when you have to reinstall your OS.

So you have to redownload those themes again.* My purpose for starting this thread is to save & use those cool themes later when you have to reinstall your OS or your firefox & themes installation goes bad so that you donn't have redownload or reinstall those themes again.*

Here We Go:

1. Download & save your desired themes (those are available in .jar files)
   from firefox official website or any other website using opera, IE,
   safari, Koqueror etc. (If U can use firefox to download & save those
   theme ie .jar files no problem but donn't install)
* Just remember download & save those files into your hard disk *

2. Open the folder where U have downloaded those files & open Firefox. Go to
   Tools > Addons > & click on Themes. now minimize firefox but keep the   Addons window open.

3. Now keep open the folder on which you have downloaded those themes (if that folder
   is not already opened) and the addon window side by side or keep maximize both.

4. Now drag and & drop your desired theme file into left pan of the theme manager. You will
   be prompted to install that theme. Install that theme & restart firefox.

5. Now again go to Tools > Addon > Themes and on the left pan you should see your desired
   theme. Select that & click use theme or double click on that theme.

6. Restart firefox & you are ready to go. ENJOY.

*img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tutcb9.gif

Tested with firefox 2.0.0.4 on windows xp sp2


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice man ...ur own or copy pasted from sumwhere ? ..if not , then plz post the source !


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 1, 2007)

u can do  same thing with extensions but take a backup use FEBE extension.after taking a backup all extensions and theme in a particular folder then install firefox and open the extension folder open with firefox


----------



## qadirahmed (Sep 2, 2007)

i tried one 
but its not work for me........
what may be the reason......?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 2, 2007)

Just open it using firefox


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> Nice man ...ur own or copy pasted from sumwhere ? ..if not , then plz post the source !


Not copy pasted from anywhere. I downloaded many ( around 30 MB ) of firefox themes as .jar files but was unable to install. I wasn't prepare to give up. So I tried many things and this one worked



			
				qadirahmed said:
			
		

> i tried one
> but its not work for me........
> what may be the reason......?


My version of firefox was 2.0.0.4  on winxp sp2. Haven't tried with other versions of firefox. Try to follow the above mentioned methods correctly.

* guys test those methods using older and new versions of firefox an various oses and tell me if they works*


----------



## 047 (Sep 4, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks you all for your appreciation


----------

